# Gravity Pilots Slopestylecontest



## Sepprheingauner (29. August 2009)

Am Sonntag, dem *20.09.2009* ist es wieder soweit! Beim *"HIGHWAY JAM Evolution"* geht das Event auf dem VereinsgelÃ¤nde in die nÃ¤chste Runde. Nach der erfolgreichen ErÃ¶ffnung im letzten Jahr, richten wir diesmal an besagtem Tag ab 10:00 Uhr einen Slopestylecontest fÃ¼r Hobbyfahrer aus!

FÃ¼r fette Beschallung und das Verleihen von FlÃ¼geln sorgt der Red Bull Hummer mit DJ und Jury-Pritsche. Dazu wird wieder fÃ¼r ausreichend Gegrilltes, Kaffee und Kuchen und FlÃ¼ssignahrung gesorgt sein. Die Location unter der SÃ¼lzbachtalbrÃ¼cke in Eltville am Rhein erlaubt dabei weitestgehend wetterunabhÃ¤ngiges BikevergnÃ¼ngen. 



 

 



Abwechslung zum letzten Jahr schaffen neu gestaltete (fettere und lÃ¤ngenverstellbare) doubles und Northshorelemente. 

Neben den Fahrern - denen ein fettes Preisgeld in den Kategorien best Run (Platz 1 bis 5) und Sick trick award (Platz 1) winkt - sind alle sportbegeisterten Zuschauer herzlich zum Event eingeladen, sich bei den Fahrern was abzuschauen, Neuigkeiten auszutauschen und sich auf dem GelÃ¤nde einen schÃ¶nen Tag zu machen. Der Eintritt ist natÃ¼rlich wieder frei. 




 [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/449946]
	
 [/URL] 

 

FÃ¼r die Fahrer gilt wieder: Es besteht Helmpflicht! Protektoren werden empfohlen. Eine Vorab-Anmeldung (GebÃ¼hr 5 â¬) gibt es in KÃ¼rze unter www.gravitypilots.de, NachzÃ¼gler und Kurzentschlossene kÃ¶nnen sich bis spÃ¤testens (!) 11 Uhr vor Ort anmelden (GebÃ¼hr 10 â¬). Die Teilnehmerzahl ist allerdings begrenzt!

Durch unseren Partner Hibike und der Stadt Eltville kÃ¶nnen wir aufgrund groÃzÃ¼giger UnterstÃ¼tzung die fette Preisgeldsumme von insgesamt 750 â¬ an die besten Rider verteilen In HÃ¶he des Preisgeldes werden entsprechende Warengutscheine von Hibike ausgegeben. 

Hibike wird wieder (Test)bikes, Parts, Blowout und einen Schrauberservice fÃ¼r euch bereit halten und bietet euch in seinem Zelt alles was das Bikerherz sonst noch begehrt. Die DIMB ist ebenfalls vor Ort und informiert Ã¼ber aktuelle Bikethemen aus der Region. 

FÃ¼r RÃ¼ckfragen steht euch der Verein gerne zur VerfÃ¼gung. Kontakt Ã¼ber vorstand [at] gravitypilots.de
Wir freuen uns auf euer kommen!!

Einen kurzen Teaser zur Strecke (ohne zuviel zu verraten) gibt's hier. KLICK!


*Kurze Vereinsinfo:*

Wir "GravityPilots" sind ein Mountainbike Verein mit Sitz in Eltville und einem Einzugsgebiet aus Rhein-Main, Taunus, Mainz, Wiesbaden, Limburg und angrenzendem Umland. Wir nehmen mit unserem Rennteam aktiv am deutschen und europÃ¤ischen IXS Downhill Cup teil. Wir haben uns der NachwuchsfÃ¶rderung und dem Ausbau unserer Sportart verschrieben und setzen und aktiv fÃ¼r legale Bikestrecken ein. Wir sind Mitglied im Landessportbund Hessen, dem Bund Deutscher radfahrer und der DIMB. Derzeit haben wir ca. 50 Mitglieder. 

*Anfahrt mit dem Auto:*

von Wiesbaden / Mainz kommend Ã¼ber die A66 / B4, Ausfahrt Richtung Martinsthal, am Kreisel dritte Ausfahrt nach Eltville nehmen und dann der L3036 fÃ¼r ca. 650m folgen und dann scharf rechts abbiegen in einen Schotterweg. Parkgelegenheiten entlang des Wiesweg nutzen! Von RÃ¼desheim kommend genauso.

*Anfahrt mit dem ÃPNV:*

RE/RB10 bis Eltville Bhf und dann mit dem Bus 172 bis Eltville Schulzentrum bzw. mit dem Bus 173 bis Eltville Wiesweg

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&saddr...27466&t=h&z=16


----------



## WiKiFRee (29. August 2009)

Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (2. September 2009)

das wird bestimmt super


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. September 2009)

*Übrigens: Die Anmeldung zum Contest ist online!! Weitersagen!!*

* KLICK: CONTESTANMELDUNG*


----------



## Raschauer (3. September 2009)

Ich werd auf jeden Fall kommen und ein paar Ingelheimer mitbringen.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Mexicansativa (4. September 2009)

Super bis dan.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. September 2009)

Hi Leute, 

für die, die es interessiert, hier die Preisgeldverteilung:

1. Platz: 225
2. Platz: 150
3. Platz: 100
4. Platz: **75
5. Platz: **50
* *
Dann noch für den besten sicktrick 150 da sollte der Ansporn was
dickes rauszuhauen gegeben sein...
Das Preisgeld wird in Form von HIBIKE Gutscheinen ausgegeben - pimp your Bike!! 

Übrigens kein falscher Respekt: Es ist ein Hobbycontest, bei dem der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen soll. Es hat keiner was zu verlieren und letzter kann auch keiner werden. Hauptsache Spaß!


----------



## Raschauer (17. September 2009)

Ich versuche pünktlich um 9 Uhr da zu sein. Kann aber auch ne viertel Stunde später werden da ich erst noch die Jungs einsammeln muss 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. September 2009)

Kommt ja nicht auf die Minute d'rauf an... Wird cool, freu mich!!


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2009)

dann mal gutes gelingen


----------



## Raschauer (19. September 2009)

Wird morgen bestimmt ne geile Sache.
Hab heute gehört das auch einige Pro´s kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (21. September 2009)

Superevent!
Ich hätte gestern Morgen nie gedacht das ich ein Contest mitfahre

Wir werden jetzt wohl öfter über den Rhein kommen

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## WiKiFRee (21. September 2009)

Super das es gefallen hat! Und "Hut ab" vor der Leistung Clemens


----------



## p.2-max (21. September 2009)

super event!!!!

Fotos: www.image-fotowelt.de


----------



## Mexicansativa (21. September 2009)

Guckst du hier Zeitung


----------



## Mexicansativa (21. September 2009)

Und hier [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o0kBJ0d2rU"]YouTube - DirtVille Eltville Dirt-Contest 20.09.2009[/ame]


----------



## thto (22. September 2009)

anbei pics vom event ca. 500, bessere quali vorhanden !

http://picasaweb.google.de/thorsten.toenges/2009_09_20?feat=directlink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (22. September 2009)

thto schrieb:


> anbei pics vom event ca. 500, bessere quali vorhanden !
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.de/thorsten.toenges/2009_09_20?feat=directlink



Fette Bilder, Thorsten..


----------



## thto (22. September 2009)

steep_deep schrieb:


> Fette Bilder, Thorsten..



danke dir, brenn sie dir auf dvd, war der erste test mit der dslr 
war ein klasse fest !!!


----------

